# sys. tray monitor keeps disappearing.



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

I have a little monitor in my sys tray. When i put my cursor on it, it allows me to change screen resolution, 800x600 etc. It keeps disappearing, when i reboot, it comes back, but it will disappear again,
does anyone know how to get it back, and keep it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What version of Windows are you using?

Which display adapter/video card is present in your computer? Is it possibly an ATI?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi, flavallee, WIN. 98SE, ATI Pro Graphics
Pro Turbo PCI( atim64-GX, )


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG, then click OK - Startup(tab).

There should be multiple entries that start with *ATI*. Write down those entries here.

Note: If there is one that says *AtiPTA* or *atiptaxx* and it does NOT have a checkmark next to it, check it, click APPLY - OK, then reboot. See if that gets your icon back in the taskbar. I believe that's the entry that gives you the taskbar shortcut for making color and resolution changes "on the fly".

Is your computer a desktop or a laptop?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi, My computer is a desktop. As far as listings in start-up,
there are'nt any that say, ATI, is there somewhere else to look? I also wanted to say, when i restarted my pc, 
the monitor came back, then disappeared again, along with my task scheduler. I restarted again, and they're
both back again. So i don't know what to say. chuck.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go back into the MSCONFIG "Startup" tab like I had you do earlier. Write down the list in the *leftmost* column and post it here in a vertical column. Make sure to spell them exactly as you see them listed. Make note of which ones have a checkmark and which ones don't.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

* Taskbar Display Controls
Taskbar Display Controls
Instant Access 
Tracks Eraser
Y
* VSO CheckTask
* MCAgent Exe * Designates Checkmark.
* MCupdate Exe
* Scan registry
* SystemTray
* McVs Rte
* SMC Service
Scheduling Agent
KB891711


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Judging by the entries that you posted, there is the possibility that your computer may be infected by a trojan/worm/virus, so we need to do something else.

Go here and click the */files/HijackThis.exe* link so you can download and save *HijackThis 1.99.1*. Once it has been saved, double-click it and allow it to install in the C:\PROGRAM FILES folder. Once it is installed, run a scan with it. This should take just a few seconds to do. Once the scan is finished, save the resulting log in text format with Notepad. Once the log has been saved, copy-and-paste its ENTIRE contents here so we can view it.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:04:45 PM, on 10/3/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SMC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.chilitech.net/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: PopThis BHO - {0549E6CB-9985-42F6-8FD6-4EC017E6AAE1} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SURFAPPS.COM\POPTHIS! FREE VERSION\POPTHIS.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] ScanRegistry C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {91663649-416A-42A5-8E54-B63C1ECA0548} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SURFAPPS.COM\POPTHIS! FREE VERSION\POPTHIS.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PopThis! Options... - {91663649-416A-42A5-8E54-B63C1ECA0548} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SURFAPPS.COM\POPTHIS! FREE VERSION\POPTHIS.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9732FB42-C321-11D1-836F-00A0C993F125} (mhLabel Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/mhLbl.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {A3009861-330C-4E10-822B-39D16EC8829D} (CRAVOnline Object) - http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/ravonline.cab
O16 - DPF: {56393399-041A-4650-94C7-13DFCB1F4665} (PSFormX Control) - http://www.my-etrust.com/Support/PestScanner/pestscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {7B297BFD-85E4-4092-B2AF-16A91B2EA103} (WScanCtl Class) - http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/virusinfo/webscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - 
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/mcgdmgr.cab


----------



## tracer357#1 (Jul 19, 2004)

chuck-HD said:


> I have a little monitor in my sys tray. When i put my cursor on it, it allows me to change screen resolution, 800x600 etc. It keeps disappearing, when i reboot, it comes back, but it will disappear again,
> does anyone know how to get it back, and keep it?


go into your control panel and look for the "display" icon.
open it up go to the "settings tab" click on it then click on "advanced"

look down:
show settings icon on task bar"
put a check in and hit ok.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Tracer 357#1, I got there, only to find it's already checked.
It's been staying in place since i rebooted twice, so i don't know what's going on. Thanks For Your Reply, chuck.


----------



## tracer357#1 (Jul 19, 2004)

chuck-HD said:


> Hi Tracer 357#1, I got there, only to find it's already checked.
> It's been staying in place since i rebooted twice, so i don't know what's going on. Thanks For Your Reply, chuck.


ok
by chance have you tried to update your "display adapter" drivers?
also if i was you i would run a online virus scan and run a spyware
program and see if you have any spyware on my system.
also remove the files that are in your "temporary internet files" and delete
the cookies will help your system run better.
also check the web sites below they can help a great deal.

lets us know if you still have the problem we have some of the best pc.tech.
on the internet and will find the solution to your problem.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi, I don't know how to update the driver. As far as scans, i
run, adaware, spybot, on a daily basis, today i've found nothing. I also have spywareblaster, and a couple of others.
I check for updates a couple times a week. they're all updated and seem to be working ok. chuck.


----------



## tracer357#1 (Jul 19, 2004)

chuck-HD said:


> Hi, I don't know how to update the driver. As far as scans, i
> run, adaware, spybot, on a daily basis, today i've found nothing. I also have spywareblaster, and a couple of others.
> I check for updates a couple times a week. they're all updated and seem to be working ok. chuck.


it looks like you have enough spyware software running maybe you need to check your "msconfig" and see if you can remove some startup programs running in your background it will help your system run a little bit better at startup.
now for your "display adapter" right click on the icon "mycomputer" on your desktop then click on "properties" a window will open up click on "device manager" look at the top of this list for "display adapters" d/l click on this
your display adapter device will be displayed.
d/l click on it and three tabs will come up look for the one that says "drivers" and click on it.
there you will see at the bottom right "update drivers" click on that and follow the instructions.
when thats done reboot your system.

see if this help

also run hijackthis again and fix these items:

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: PopThis BHO - {0549E6CB-9985-42F6-8FD6-4EC017E6AAE1} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SURFAPPS.COM\POPTHIS! FREE VERSION\POPTHIS.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {91663649-416A-42A5-8E54-B63C1ECA0548} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SURFAPPS.COM\POPTHIS! FREE VERSION\POPTHIS.DLL
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/...all/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9732FB42-C321-11D1-836F-00A0C993F125} (mhLabel Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/mhLbl.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/...n/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {A3009861-330C-4E10-822B-39D16EC8829D} (CRAVOnline Object) - http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/ravonline.cab
O16 - DPF: {56393399-041A-4650-94C7-13DFCB1F4665} (PSFormX Control) - http://www.my-etrust.com/Support/Pe...er/pestscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {7B297BFD-85E4-4092-B2AF-16A91B2EA103} (WScanCtl Class) - http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/...nfo/webscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - 
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/s...83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/s...,20/mcgdmgr.cab


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Chuck HD:

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you, but I've been away from my computers since yesterday afternoon.

I've checked your log. The BHO entries, O4 entries, and O16 entries all appear to be legitimate. If there's anything "suspicious" or "nasty" in your log, I don't see it. But I'm not an expert either.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

*DO NOT* fix these:


tracer357#1 said:


> also run hijackthis again and fix these items:
> 
> O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
> O2 - BHO: PopThis BHO - {0549E6CB-9985-42F6-8FD6-4EC017E6AAE1} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SURFAPPS.COM\POPTHIS! FREE VERSION\POPTHIS.DLL
> ...


All those are legitimate.

*tracer357#1*, I suggest that you leave the HJT logs to the experts.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

This is his or her second warning, Mark, I warned last night too. One more post and I'd suggest a 24 hour ban. If they proceed to give bad advice, ban.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This poster has been banned permanently. See the Moderator's forum.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Works for me


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Hopefully, Chuck HD hasn't gone too far already and was able to read the warnings in time.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

tracer357#1 said:


> it looks like you have enough spyware software running maybe you need to check your "msconfig" and see if you can remove some startup programs running in your background it will help your system run a little bit better at startup.
> now for your "display adapter" right click on the icon "mycomputer" on your desktop then click on "properties" a window will open up click on "device manager" look at the top of this list for "display adapters" d/l click on this
> your display adapter device will be displayed.
> d/l click on it and three tabs will come up look for the one that says "drivers" and click on it.
> ...


Hi tracer357#1, i'll follow those instructions and check for update driver. I was wondering, are'nt some of those things you say to fix, things on my pc i need to run those programs?


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks, flrman1, I thought at least some of those things were ok.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

flavallee said:


> Hopefully, Chuck HD hasn't gone too far already and was able to read the warnings in time.


Hi, flavallee, I've seen the warnings in time. I have'nt fixed anything. I remember having my HJT, checked before, and all those things were O. K. then, that's what 
made me wonder. Thanks for your concern, chuck. :up:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Whew! :up:


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, You're right. I knew something was'nt right. 
Thanks Again, chuck.


----------

